# The GrandDaddy of all DAWG Threads! Take 1!



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! This one should get us until kickoff!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Rtr.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.



You might want to start posting in your own thread. Looks like yall could use all the help yall can get! Go Dawgs Tider!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Matthew6 said:


> Rtr.



Oh look it's the UAACA member back again.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go DAWGS from the beatiful mountains of Northeast Georgia!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95




----------



## riprap

Welcome new fans. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Welcome new fans. Go Dawgs!



Yeah, looks like the techies and bamers just cant stay away. Well UGA does have that influence on people.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



10 out of 11 without Crowell ever taking a snap against GT. We should be fine............. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish every game was as easy as playing Tech. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere tonight.


----------



## KrazieJacket95

brownceluse said:


> 10 out of 11 without Crowell ever taking a snap against GT. We should be fine............. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95

brownceluse said:


> Go Dwags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:


----------



## brownceluse

KrazieJacket95 said:


>



 We run this state! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95

brownceluse said:


> We run this state! Go Dawgs!



Yeah he had his day too...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am gonna let you guys have your thread back now.


----------



## KyDawg

I gotta find my bug spray. Go Dawgs!


----------



## HMwolfpup

GO DAWGS!  Ready for kickoff!


----------



## brownceluse

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Yeah he had his day too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna let you guys have your thread back now.


Poor techie it's ok.......... you can hang around our thread. But remember we run this state.... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I gotta find my bug spray. Go Dawgs!



No need Charlie. Nov. will be here before you know it and they will be few and far between. Besides Doc, and Quack and a couple more good techies...........


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah I have quite few friends that are Techies. I just like to swat at them every once and a while. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

From Los Angeles, California...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

You better be careful out there Silver, you know Californy is gonna break off and head off to the Pacific ocean one day. Get out Quick.
Go Dawgs on the left coast.


----------



## KyDawg

Rain Rain Rain, Go Dawgs on a rainy night in Ky. It is to late to help the Garden, but the cow pasture will appreciate it. Go Dawgs and thank the Lord for the rain.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Griffin Ga.


----------



## gacowboy

2012- THE YEAR OF THE DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## riprap

gacowboy said:


> 2012- THE YEAR OF THE DAWGS!!!!!



"There you dwags go every year NC bound". 

WHO CARES?, GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Goooooo Daaaawwwgggss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Gata dawgs!!!!!! Sic em dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on another hot day in Ga.!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Morning in Ky.


----------



## Nitram4891

gacowboy said:


> 2012- THE YEAR OF THE DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


>



Paul Johnson  Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Paul Johnson  Go Dawgs!



Can you install one of these on the outside of the thread?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Can you install one of these on the outside of the thread?



As Brown said, one is coming this November.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Can you install one of these on the outside of the thread?


Nah I like to watch them fade away after they lose every Nov.!!!



KyDawg said:


> As Brown said, one is coming this November.
> Go Dawgs.


 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Meigs Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

I am coming thru Atlanta one day next week, and sure would like to find some good chow chow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Chow chow is stinky. How bout some BBQ?


----------



## KyDawg

I like them both, maybe we could get together for lunch one day. Maybe a place that made real good fried chicken livers and BBQ.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am coming thru Atlanta one day next week, and sure would like to find some good chow chow. Go Dawgs!


Let me know I'll have you a jar to ready to go.......



riprap said:


> Chow chow is stinky. How bout some BBQ?


Chow chow is not stinky!



KyDawg said:


> I like them both, maybe we could get together for lunch one day. Maybe a place that made real good fried chicken livers and BBQ.


 Bradley was wanting to buy my lunch at boodros for my b day this friday. If your coming to town next week we can reschedule and go somewhere else. I know a good cheap BBQ place in conyers. That may be out of the way. We can go to dreamland in Norcross it's close to I 85. The Q is good, but the brunswick
stew aint too good.


----------



## KyDawg

Boy Boudreaux's is hard to turn down but I like BBQ too.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Boy Boudreaux's is hard to turn down but I like BBQ too.


I havent eaten boodros in a while. Either one is fine with me. What day do you think you'll be down this way?


----------



## KyDawg

I will know more Wednesday. Will let you know then. Would like to do something that maybe Rip could join in. Dont know his schedule though.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I will know more Wednesday. Will let you know then. Would like to do something that maybe Rip could join in. Dont know his schedule though.



Yea just nail down a date and time. You coming down I-75?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yea just nail down a date and time. You coming down I-75?



Right down the middle. No slowing down for speed traps or popo.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Right down the middle. No slowing down for speed traps or popo.



The Varsity may be a good central location. I like all BBQ and maybe that foreign food yall are talking about.


----------



## brownceluse

I work on the east side of the ATL it would be hard to get over toward the 75 area. KY came to the east side last time so whatever works best for you west siders this time.  Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey I can go any direction. Just whatever would work for you guys.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Conyers, Douglasville, Marrietta, Duluth, Alpharetta, Dunwoody, And all those other nice little villages aroung Atlanta.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Summerville where last week my 5th wheel A/C was working overtime at James H. "Sloppy" Floyd State Park.


----------



## KyDawg

At least you probably had fireworks. We had none here because of drought. But we did cook some good old chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> At least you probably had fireworks. We had none here because of drought. But we did cook some good old chicken livers.



Well the park attendants had fireworks and shot them over the lake. It was suppose to be 15 to 20 mins worth. He said not to expect much. We drove down a few minutes before start time (9:45) and there was about 100 folks there and a cop car. The fireworks ended at 9:48 and half of that was a car going between everyone with their bright lights on.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out there everwhere. Out of here. Gotta get going early in the morning. Lets figure where we gonna meet tommorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Well the park attendants had fireworks and shot them over the lake. It was suppose to be 15 to 20 mins worth. He said not to expect much. We drove down a few minutes before start time (9:45) and there was about 100 folks there and a cop car. The fireworks ended at 9:48 and half of that was a car going between everyone with their bright lights on.



That was a long show..... I let the kids burn up some $ it lasted about 40 min.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs out there everwhere. Out of here. Gotta get going early in the morning. Lets figure where we gonna meet tommorrow.



Tomorrow Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

riprap said:


> Can you install one of these on the outside of the thread?



I think to post inside this thread anyone should first have to solve some of these problems:


----------



## KyDawg

We are not going to help you with your homework Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## HMwolfpup

GO DAWGS SIC 'EM!!!! for the ride home on a Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and come on rain.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> We are not going to help you with your homework Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jonesboro Ga,


----------



## KyDawg

As another sunset approaches in the Bluegrass state, I would just like to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant wait to stand on Georgia soil sometime next week. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Porkchops , steamed cabbage, fried okra, cornbread and sliced tomatoes for supper. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Early county Ga.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs with a downpour in Lithia Springs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa

Not much on drivel threads or just typing something to keep one going but I thought I would drop by and say hey.


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been South Ga Dawg. I have missed you on the Go Dawg thread. How are thing down Americus way?


----------



## Danuwoa

All is well down here.  Ready for football season.


----------



## KyDawg

I hope to get down there this fall to watch my Packers play down in Moultrie. Just need to cool down a little. Goooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

South GA Dawg said:


> All is well down here.  Ready for football season.



Good to see you back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fishing down on Lake Altoona. Hope you brought some chicken livers with you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Acworth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lilburn Georgia. Home of the "human highlite".
Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

How many days to kickoff Brown? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How many days to kickoff Brown? Go Dawgs!



51 days!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and more rain. At this rate I'm gonna need to get some gas for the red Go Dawgs Exmark


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs and more rain. At this rate I'm gonna need to get some gas for the red Go Dawgs Exmark



I am glad you are getting rain ours played out after about 3 tenths of an inch. Everything up here is burnt up. Never seen it this bad up here in 30 something years.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night to all you fine Dawgs down in the greatest state in the union. Was born a Dawg and will die a Dawg.
Go Dawgs everywhere, and believe me they are everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse

How Bout Them Dawgs?!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Going to spread some Go Dawgs in Nascar country today. I-85 N here we come.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed up I-85 toward the Carolinas.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that are waiting for September to get here.


----------



## Greg Tench

Im BACK ..GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome back Greg we nedd you to help us stomp out the bamer thread. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Broxton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lavonia Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Jasper Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lake City Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Up kinda late tonight Brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Up kinda late tonight Brown. Go Dawgs!



Just got in from work..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Crooked Stick

Go Dawgs from The Lake Country!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in sowega.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Headed to Chattanooga tommorrow to the aquairium, my plans were to leave there and mosey on down toward Atlanta. But I have been relieved of my job as TRIP PLANNER. It was alleged that all I ever do once I get in Georgia is wander around aimlessly on backroads with no destination in mind and wind up somewhere after dark that is not on the map and the only place to stay is Bates motel. I personally think this is unfair, because I have actually found a couple of places that had T.V. and indoor plumbing. But I lost the appeal and dont know for sure when I might sneak into Atlanta, but will let yall know. That is if the Bates motel has wi-fi.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Headed to Chattanooga tommorrow to the aquairium, my plans were to leave there and mosey on down toward Atlanta. But I have been relieved of my job as TRIP PLANNER. It was alleged that all I ever do once I get in Georgia is wander around aimlessly on backroads with no destination in mind and wind up somewhere after dark that is not on the map and the only place to stay is Bates motel. I personally think this is unfair, because I have actually found a couple of places that had T.V. and indoor plumbing. But I lost the appeal and dont know for sure when I might sneak into Atlanta, but will let yall know. That is if the Bates motel has wi-fi.


Sounds like Mrs. the boss had to remind you that your not in charge.......... Just let us know when you get to come back home. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like Mrs. the boss had to remind you that your not in charge.......... Just let us know when you get to come back home. Go Dawgs!



She just knows that I tend to wander when I get in the great state. My goal is to visit every single county in Ga. I think I have around 70 to go, lot of counties in Ga.

Go Dawgs in Effingham County  Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hate you had to miss your birthday blast Brown, but work comes first when you are trying to raise a family. Believe me I know that.

Goooooo to the working man Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep got to feed to family and keep paying rent to the bank..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Yep got to feed to family and keep paying rent to the bank..... Go Dawgs!



If everybody in this country had that attitude things would be alot better all the way around. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, and RipRap where ever you are, headed south east tommorrow on I 24. Go Dawgs and happy birthday Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If everybody in this country had that attitude things would be alot better all the way around. Go Dawgs.



Yes it would! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Choo Choo city.


----------



## KyDawg

I am about 5 miles from Ga. and I believe I could walk that far tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Sun afternoon bump! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good monday to all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wont make it any further south. Stoped at a park and decided I would chunk the rooster tail a few times. Got hung up on second cast and when i pulled to free it the rooster tail shot out of water sailed by my head and impaled the hook in my wifes neck. Well we spent rest of afternoon in a Tenn. emergency room getting hook removed from wife. Trip cut short and I am not to popular right now. Should have known better than to fish in Tenn. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wont make it any further south. Stoped at a park and decided I would chunk the rooster tail a few times. Got hung up on second cast and when i pulled to free it the rooster tail shot out of water sailed by my head and impaled the hook in my wifes neck. Well we spent rest of afternoon in a Tenn. emergency room getting hook removed from wife. Trip cut short and I am not to popular right now. Should have known better than to fish in Tenn. Go Dawgs.



Sounds like you got some making up to do. Hope the wife is ok, but I must say that reading that made me laugh out loud. Charlie looks like you'll be in the doghouse for a long time over this........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wont make it any further south. Stoped at a park and decided I would chunk the rooster tail a few times. Got hung up on second cast and when i pulled to free it the rooster tail shot out of water sailed by my head and impaled the hook in my wifes neck. Well we spent rest of afternoon in a Tenn. emergency room getting hook removed from wife. Trip cut short and I am not to popular right now. Should have known better than to fish in Tenn. Go Dawgs.



Just think if it had been chicken livers. You would still be in the emergency room and your wife headed home.


----------



## KyDawg

It would have been chicken livers but I ate them all earlier at a camp ground near Chickamauga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, dont think I will be doing any "necking" tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, dont think I will be doing any "necking" tonight.



You gonna half to do some serious making up before you get to do some necking.............


----------



## KyDawg

You can hardly see the incision where they removed the hook. I was doing pretty good until I called her old rooster tail.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You can hardly see the incision where they removed the hook. I was doing pretty good until I called her old rooster tail.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah you can laugh.


----------



## KyDawg

I dont usally give out of state Go Dawgs, but I will make an exception tonight and give one to the Doctor at Tennova hospital that removed the rooster tail from my wife's neck. Go Dawgs for Dr. Yakima.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont usally give out of state Go Dawgs, but I will make an exception tonight and give one to the Doctor at Tennova hospital that removed the rooster tail from my wife's neck. Go Dawgs for Dr. Yakima.



I'll give a big Go Dawgs for Charlie getting out of the dawg house one of theses days!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready for the football season to start. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller county!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Douglasville, and take Rip some chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Douglasville, and take Rip some chicken livers.



My yard could use a little fertilizer after all this rain.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> My yard could use a little fertilizer after all this rain.



I would trade all the chicken livers in Ky for 1" of rain. Maybe I aint living right.


----------



## KyDawg

Brown must be working late tonight. Maybe he his getting alot of O.T. and can help a brother out with his wife's Tennesse medical bills.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Brown must be working late tonight. Maybe he his getting alot of O.T. and can help a brother out with his wife's Tennesse medical bills.



Shes not in to body piercings?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Shes not in to body piercings?



I am glad she cant see my screen. I am in enough trouble as it is. You need to watch those comments.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ellington Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cobb county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs south of the gnat line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs north of the gnat line.


----------



## KyDawg

It must be rough living on the gnat line, wherever it is. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I miss Ga. so bad I am thinking about importing fire ants into Ky.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I'm glad I'm way north of the gnat line. It use to be Augusta-Macon, Allbanny line, but i think it may be lower now. Everything was bigger when I was younger.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown must be working late tonight. Maybe he his getting alot of O.T. and can help a brother out with his wife's Tennesse medical bills.



Busy, busy, busy! Go Dawgs even where it aint raining. I think it rained for a good two hours around here this evening!


----------



## KyDawg

Send some rain north to us. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Albany Ga. on the flint river.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got another flood tonignt. After two hours of thunder and lightning got about 1/10th of an inch. Dont usally kill snakes but if I see one, I'm gonna shoot him and hang it on the fence. Go Dawgs in Hiawasee Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Baker County Ga. Great deer hunting country.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs around little Grand Canyon. This a neat place to visit if you are ever roaming the backroads of the peach state. Like I used to.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Murrays Crossroads Ga.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Warthen, Ga. Home of Georgia's oldest jail.


----------



## KyDawg

How about we all have a chivken liver cookout at Rips. BYOL.


----------



## riprap

You can cook them OUTside on a metal stick over a campfire, hotdog style. Liver smores.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You can cook them OUTside on a metal stick over a campfire, hotdog style. Liver smores.



I love livers, but that sounds NASTY!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You can cook them OUTside on a metal stick over a campfire, hotdog style. Liver smores.



Yuck, that would ruin them.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yuck, that would ruin them.



There is no way to ruin them. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> There is no way to ruin them. Go Dawgs.



You need to lay off my chicken livers, you got me into enough trouble already with you body piercing comment.


----------



## KyDawg

Sardine and crackers lunch time    Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Must be some tough times in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Must be some tough times in Ky.



I am working my way up to potted meat.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am working my way up to potted meat.
> Go Dawgs!



Poop on a shingle!


----------



## KyDawg

I am bringing some good old souse to Rip's Chicken Liver cookout. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Murray is going to lead the SEC in passing yardage this year. If he can cut down on the turnovers we will be in Atlanta for the big game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

UGA is going to have a dominant defense in the second half of the season, if we get by Mizzou ans the visor chickens it will be a season to remember. I know, several ifs there but I think we can be pretty strong at the end of the year.


----------



## KyDawg

I have supported and stood by Richt since he has been there, but I expect results this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I have supported and stood by Richt since he has been there, but I expect results this year. Go Dawgs!



I will tell him and there will be results, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I will tell him and there will be results, Go Dawgs.



Take him some fried chicken livers and tell him I sent them.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Demorest Ga, home of hall of famer Johnny Mize.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Narrows Ga, home of the Georgia peach Ty Cobb.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Evening Brown. Go Dawgs!



Evening! Been busy, busy, busy. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You been making money money money.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, I am ready for football season and also ready to pass the bamers, on here, and on the field.


----------



## brownceluse

Another long day in store for me. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday in the park.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I can't get away from this rain. 3hrs with no fish when the lightning ran us off the Etowah. Go Dawgs for thunder and lightning in the kayak.


----------



## KyDawg

I am to old to fish out of a kayak, I want to fish from the big red boat.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

It is red. If we were both fishing out of it people would think we live in midtown. Not a lot of Go Dawgs at 10th and Monroe Dr.


----------



## KyDawg

No I am talking about the one with the big black motor on it. You know, the one we are going to catch all them catfish with chicken livers from.


----------



## riprap

The yak is all plastic, great for livers. Mean green and a brush when you get home.


----------



## KyDawg

Can I chunk rooster tails in the yak?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

By yourself! 

Roostertails are fine in the ranger if you cast out the back.


----------



## KyDawg

That would be fine. Maybe we could catch some 6 to 8 lb bass and fillet them up.


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooooo Daaaaaaawwwgggsssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Acworth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the swamps of SE Ga.


----------



## HMwolfpup

Go Dawgs from temporary location Boca Raton Fl....bringing some class to gator country!


----------



## riprap

HMwolfpup said:


> Go Dawgs from temporary location Boca Raton Fl....bringing some class to gator country!



Thank You! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

HMwolfpup said:


> Go Dawgs from temporary location Boca Raton Fl....bringing some class to gator country!



Good, they could use some class down there. Go Dawg down in Boca Raton.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with pretty red Ranger boats.


----------



## KyDawg

Think we should go ahead and pass the bamers tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Forsyth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down or Warrior creek in south west Ga. There some haints live on that creek.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dublin Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Dawson Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant leave without a shout out to all the loyal Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Eastman Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Amelia Island, Fla.


----------



## KyDawg

Aemila Island is almost in Georgia. Got some good seafood down there. Go Dawgs on the border.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Richmond County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at the catfish cooking.


----------



## KyDawg

I heard that we only have 68 scholarship players, going into this season. Does that sound right?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Avera Ga. Home to Keith, a very bright young NASCAR  fan and writer.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown I am bringing the chicken livers, gizzards, souse meat, and mullet roe to rips's cookout. What are you gonna bring? Some pork brains wouldn't be bad. Or maybe a few jars of pickled pig feet. Sounds like a feast to me.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown I am bringing the chicken livers, gizzards, souse meat, and mullet roe to rips's cookout. What are you gonna bring? Some pork brains wouldn't be bad. Or maybe a few jars of pickled pig feet. Sounds like a feast to me.



I will have a 55 gal drum blazing for yall to throw that in.


----------



## KyDawg

A drum is kinda large, plus we dont cook it all together.


----------



## riprap

I have been known to cook stuff WELL done right in the flames.


----------



## KyDawg

Keep it up and we will move the cookout to my house.


----------



## riprap

Been looking for some tri tip to cook up. Beef is good. Chicken innards...


----------



## KyDawg

I aint cooking nothing in your drum.


----------



## KyDawg

UGA plays at Kentucky this year. We could have a cookout up here before the game. I would fry up some livers for Rip and fry some good bacon and ham for Brown. Anybody else comes I will grill them up some filet mignon, and lobster tail. Then we could watch the Dawgs whup the wildcats.


----------



## riprap

Sounds like I'm not invited.


----------



## KyDawg

You were the first one on the list.


----------



## riprap

Looks like I'll be brown bagging it. PB&J cheetos and mtn dew.


----------



## KyDawg

If Rip will bring his boat I will take him over to Ky. Lake and put him on my favorite small mouth hot spots. After we limit out on them we will catch a mess of flatheads and blues. Maybe a few sauger and stripes.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Looks like I'll be brown bagging it. PB&J cheetos and mtn dew.



I always keep some potted meat and sardines around.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you hairy Dawgs. The season is getting closer and I need a good one. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Y'all boys been keeping this thread alive. I've got another 10 days or so and I'll be back on here keeping it going with ya. Carry on and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Its great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Gotta spend a day with the outlaws antique shopping. I would rather give the cat a bath. I guess this is payback for my errant casting of said rooster tail. 

Go Dawgs and take me with you.


----------



## Les Miles

Pushing the UGA bandwagon along whilst all the Dawg fans are gone.

GEAUX DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for the push Les, and welcome back.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I guess I am looking forward to Rip's 55 gal drum cookout. I just hope we will be able to taste my chicken livers amongst all the other ingredients.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the push Les, and welcome back.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Thanks Charlie! 

It's been a tough few weeks but it's good to be back!


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Thanks Charlie!
> 
> It's been a tough few weeks but it's good to be back!



I an ready for some Boudreaux seafood. Hope everything worked out for you in La.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip you gonna sleep all night or are you figuring out new chicken liver recipes?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain Ga. I never did see the mountain though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Byron Georgia. Just watch out for the GSP down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Goodnight Dawgs and Les.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Tuesday morning and I guess I got to get this party started.

GEAUX DAWGS!!! 

All the way to the Georgia Dome.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Mid morning Go Dawgs from up north.


----------



## Mauser

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Afternoon bump! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey Charlie you figured out which game your coming down for???

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in New Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Charlie you figured out which game your coming down for???
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!



Plans as for now is the UT game. Nothing I would like better than putting another bear down on the Vols. My sons are finalizing "my plans" so I will let you know as soon as I know. Go Dawgs down in Helen Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in New Georgia.



There are parts of old Georgia I have not visited yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip got any chicken liver recipes you would like to share with us?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in old Georgia. I dont think I am ready for the new one.


----------



## KyDawg

Just a Go Dawgs shout to all the displaced Dawgs fans, that for whatever reason are not fortunate enough to live in the Largest state east of the Misssissippi river. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go All You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Go All You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang brown working these late hours gonna make you old as me
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Dang brown working these late hours gonna make you old as me
> Go Dawgs!



He got beat up this evening by a little kid named Oberholtzer


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> He got beat up this evening by a little kid named Oberholtzer



Did he hit him with a pelican?


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Did he hit him with a pelican?



He slung a roostertail at 'em and then made his escape.


----------



## Les Miles

Wednesday morning and it's up to the resident LSU fan to get this party started this morning. 

GEAUX DAWGS!!! 

Who needs hangnail anyways?


----------



## KyDawg

It 's an hour earlier here than it is there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> It 's an hour earlier here than it is there. Go Dawgs!



I figured you for an early riser bacon boy


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip got any chicken liver recipes you would like to share with us?



Here's mine:

1. Purchase from Food Depot (get cheap as possible)
2. Go to the property line furthest from your house.
3. Put on latex gloves and tyvek suit.
4. Open lid.
5. Pour them out on the ground and run.
6. Green flies will do the rest.


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> I figured you for an early riser bacon boy



I am but I have to go out and mess with cows every morning. I take an empty feed bucket out there and beat on the troughs until they all run over from the other side of the field looking for some thing to eat, then I drive off laughing at them. It is fun to mess with cows.

They are so gullible.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I am but I have to go out and mess with cows every morning. I take an empty feed bucket out there and beat on the troughs until they all run over from the other side of the field looking for some thing to eat, then I drive off laughing at them. It is fun to mess with cows.
> 
> They are so gullible.



I know some folks like that.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Purchase from Food Depot (get cheap as possible)
> 2. Go to the property line furthest from your house.
> 3. Put on latex gloves and tyvek suit.
> 4. Open lid.
> 5. Pour them out on the ground and run.
> 6. Green flies will do the rest.



That dont sound like it would be very good.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> That dont sound like it would be very good.



What if you blended them up in a blender, added a bit of Tabasco sauce, and then drank it?


----------



## KyDawg

I dont know about that after them green flies have been on them.


----------



## riprap

Les Miles said:


> What if you blended them up in a blender, added a bit of Tabasco sauce, and then drank it?



You could enjoy it again a few minutes later.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You could enjoy it again a few minutes later.



I guess I am going to have to start eating beef tripe, maybe Rip knows how to cook them at least.


----------



## Les Miles

How about a middle of the day "Geaux Dawgs" for my sons.


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Dawgs!!!!

But it is not quite 11 oclock here.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I guess I am going to have to start eating beef tripe, maybe Rip knows how to cook them at least.



Tri tip. I need to know where to find it. Tri tip sandwiches on the boat. I don't mind cleaning up a little bbq sauce.


----------



## KyDawg

You would allow tripe in your boat, but ban chicken livers? Thats a contrasting contradiction.


----------



## riprap

Tri Tip, you are talking innards again.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah same as livers and gizzards and chittlins.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yeah same as livers and gizzards and chittlins.



beef tri tip


----------



## KyDawg

It will take me a little over 5 hours to get there. Get out the Munson tapes and set the table. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

I wish those were my pics. I'm gonna have to talk to the butcher up at Publix to see if they have em.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Wrap up your call so we can get going!


----------



## KyDawg

Get Going Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Page 7 and over 300 post!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I wish those were my pics. I'm gonna have to talk to the butcher up at Publix to see if they have em.



I got all the way to Dalton Ga, and turned around and came back. Can I get a little gas money for this wild Goose er Tri tip chase?


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Get Going Dawgs!



Some people just talk the talk... others walk the walk.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Les we are planning on coming to the UT game. Maybe you will be there or if not maybe Boudreaux's on the Friday before.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Hey Les we are planning on coming to the UT game. Maybe you will be there or if not maybe Boudreaux's on the Friday before.



That sounds like a plan Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Nothing finer than watching a UT beatdown.

Or it could be otherwise.


----------



## KyDawg

How about an afternoon Go Dawgs. I miss Mr. Brown. As many hours as he is working he probably has some "Loaning" money.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Grady County Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and you need to do it fast I am not getting any younger.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

People in Ky. actually watch Basketball games. I mean that they will watch them during football season. I dont understand it but I am not a Kentuckian either. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Late night Geaux Dawgs... just because I like me some bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

I miss boiled peanuts, red belly bream, pine trees, fire ants, gnats, real Friday night football, the Moultrie Observer, collard greens, raw oysters, Ducky Wall, dogs chasing deer, happy hour at Bentleys, red clay, Bulldawg mailboxes, the courthouse square, wild hogs and the smell of a good paper mill in the morning. Among other things in Georgia. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

You can't beat the smell of a paper mill. I loved the aroma in Mobile, Ala.

Go Dawgs in Mobile, Ala. Heflin, Wedowee, Roanoke, Hollis Crossroads Ala. Go Dawgs.

 Go Dawgs in Lithia Springs, Douglasville, Bill Arp, Winston, Beulah, Villa Rica  and all the great communities in Douglas, Co.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere that they can smell a paper mill.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all I have to get up early and trick the cows.
Go Dawgs in Stuart County.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs to meet Mitt Romney in the white house. The dawgs have been losing a few games these past 4 years so they don't have to go meet Obama. Obviously bama and saban love him. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs to meet Mitt Romney in the white house. The dawgs have been losing a few games these past 4 years so they don't have to go meet Obama. Obviously bama and saban love him. Go Dawgs.


 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Good night all I have to get up early and trick the cows.
> Go Dawgs in Stuart County.



I wonder how Charlie is doing with them cows? 

Still riding the UGA Bandwagon... all the way to the Dome!

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The cows have been tricked and I am ready for a Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I guess I have it by myself tongiht. But I can handle it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Les has Left
Rip Runout
and Brown is Busy.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

So I get no Chicken livers
No Boat ride
and No Chow Chow

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I also miss, figs,wild plums, cotton coverings the sides of road in the fall, Cordele watermelons, Carrols sausage in Sylvester, state farmers markets, loblolly pines, long leaf yellow pines, dead quail under live oaks, peanut field dove shoots, family reunions, weekend trips to Panama City, and going north to the Atl, once a year to see how the rich people lived at Rich's.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Glynn County!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Jasper GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go SGD!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall turn the lights out when you leave. Go Dawgs and goodnight.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Les has Left
> Rip Runout
> and Brown is Busy.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Me and Brownceluse have been out this afternoon/evening going door to door for one of our friends running for county commissioner. 

We all are just now getting home.


----------



## KyDawg

Well he is out, who is the 2nd choice?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Les has Left
> Rip Runout
> and Brown is Busy.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I have a path beaten out to Wellstar Douglas hospital checking on my grandpa for the past 5 days.. He is a very bad patient and he is getting confused about where he is at.

 Go Dawgs and nurses at Wellstar Douglas Hospital.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I have a path beaten out to Wellstar Douglas hospital checking on my grandpa for the past 5 days.. He is a very bad patient and he is getting confused about where he is at.
> 
> Go Dawgs and nurses at Wellstar Douglas Hospital.



Hate to hear that Rip, I hope things work out for the best. I went through that with both of my parents and two Grandparents. The golden age is not all that golden. I feel for you, I know it aint easy. Just hang in there we will all be there one day. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I have a path beaten out to Wellstar Douglas hospital checking on my grandpa for the past 5 days.. He is a very bad patient and he is getting confused about where he is at.
> 
> Go Dawgs and nurses at Wellstar Douglas Hospital.



Sorry to hear that rip. Prayers sent for your gand pa.


----------



## riprap

Thanks fellas.


----------



## KyDawg

TGIF  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Mauser

Go Dawgs From Down In Calhoun Co.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

rebel yell 1984 said:


> Go Dawgs From Down In Calhoun Co.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Accepted from Sugar Valley Georgia.   Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

I like bacon and most Georgia fans. Key word being "most". 

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I Like most bacon and some LSU fans.


----------



## KyDawg

rebel yell 1984 said:


> Go Dawgs From Down In Calhoun Co.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Dawgs down in Leary Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

A midday Go Dawgs, from the north bank of the  little Red River.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I Like most bacon and some LSU fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Red Oak, home of Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish It was Chick-Liver-Fil-A.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I wish It was Chick-Liver-Fil-A.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Then I would agree with the Chicago mayor. Chick-liver-fil-a does not reflect the appetite of our city. Well Chicago maybe...not Douglasville.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Red Oak, home of Chick-Fil-A.



Red Oak was also home the world famous oboist Brian Lyons.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Morven Ga.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Centralhatchee.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Centralhatchee.



Are you sure you didnt make that one up Rip?


----------



## riprap

Between Franklin and Roopville. Go Dawgs there too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Centralhatchee, Franklin, and Roopville. Definetly time for another road trip. I will just have to leave the rooster tails at home.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Early County.


----------



## riprap

Come on down and we can see these towns on the way to West Point Lake.


----------



## KyDawg

Sounds like a plan to me, just need to let it cool off somewhat.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, just need to let it cool off somewhat.



Yes.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! from Brunswick, Georgia!

Good Goobly Goop, it's hot! I'm ready for college football, cold weather, and hunting season!

Again... GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Needmore Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a quite afternoon.


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## KyDawg

Not quite anymore!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Had dinner tonight with a bunch of Tech fans. I think one of them is still standing in the parking lot crying.....


----------



## KyDawg

Brown are your knuckles sore yet? Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown are your knuckles sore yet? Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.



NAh not yet. Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky! Home of one of the best DAWG fans in all the land!


----------



## KyDawg

So I get on here and every else goes to sleep. Go Dawgs down in Villa Rica Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown how many days until kickoff?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Had dinner tonight with a bunch of Tech fans. I think one of them is still standing in the parking lot crying.....



You should not be so rough on those guys they cant help it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown how many days until kickoff?



34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You should not be so rough on those guys they cant help it.


----------



## KyDawg

At least you didn't treat them like I did them old boys over in Birmingham.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> At least you didn't treat them like I did them old boys over in Birmingham.


----------



## KyDawg

You need to get to work on that bacon Jeff. Go Dawgs down on the satilla river.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout bedtime, setting out some trail cams in the morning to see if I can locate Mr Brown a wall hanger.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Bout bedtime, setting out some trail cams in the morning to see if I can locate Mr Brown a wall hanger.



Yes sah! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Oh, I guess I'm not invited. I was going to throw out some livers and lure them into bow range for brown.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Oh, I guess I'm not invited. I was going to throw out some livers and lure them into bow range for brown.



Slow down brother I need somebody to split the gas with. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Oh, I guess I'm not invited. I was going to throw out some livers and lure them into bow range for brown.



Now Rip that would be wasting perfectly good livers. You know deer wont eat them.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday afternoon in the commonweatlh of Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga. Bout to go put about 100 signs for my boy Tommy Hunter!


----------



## KyDawg

When is the election?


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> Bout bedtime, setting out some trail cams in the morning to see if I can locate Mr Brown a wall hanger.



Hey now..... where is mine??



Go DAWGS!!! to all the FF's and EMT's on duty this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg

You know that a Doe eats good Unicoi.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Unicoi, due to bad scheduling on my daughter in law's delivery of my first grandaughter, it looks like I may have to settle for the Florida atlantic game.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> You know that a Doe eats good Unicoi.



Oh yeah... but I got plenty of those here.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> When is the election?



This coming Tuesday.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown how many days until kickoff?



34 days


----------



## KyDawg

I wish I had an answer man. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I wish I had an answer man. Go Dawgs.



I am a man of many talents. Coaching is just one of them.


----------



## KyDawg

You might need to go over and help stringmusic out. I notice he is way behind.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Unicoi, due to bad scheduling on my daughter in law's delivery of my first grandaughter, it looks like I may have to settle for the Florida atlantic game.



Congrats Charlie on the grand daughter! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Congrats Charlie on the grand daughter! Go Dawgs!



Yeah the wife is pretty excited about it. I kinda wanted another on of them boys.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! This one should get us until kickoff!!!!



I think that might be iffy. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Franklin county.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Waverly Hall and Cataula, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs over at the Fried Chicken Liver festival.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Berrien Co Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on 400.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!! from here in Troup Co.


----------



## KyDawg

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!! from here in Troup Co.



We spent a few day in Troup county a couple of months ago and enjoyed it very much. We made some day trips to Pine Mtn and over to the Gardens, also ate a restaruant overlooking West Point lake.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip we should really try to make that Liver festival one year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on 400.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Mid morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## Unicoidawg

How about a Go DAWGS!!!! for the misguided and misplaced cajun.


----------



## KyDawg

A midday (in GA anyway) Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> A midday (in GA anyway) Go Dawgs!



Goooooo Daaaawwwggs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Oh yeah..... looky what came today.


GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh yeah..... looky what came today.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!



Yes Sah! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh yeah..... looky what came today.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!



That's some good looking toilet paper there.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Nitram4891 said:


> That's some good looking toilet paper there.



Only the best will do..... tech tickets would be like using poision ivy. Hey look on the bright side at least you'd get a coke, hotdog and mugged for your troubles.


----------



## Silver Britches

Hey Nitramp, don't you have a MASSIVE cabbage patch doll collection to go and dust off. Run along!


----------



## Nitram4891

Silver Britches said:


> Hey Nitramp, don't you have a MASSIVE cabbage patch doll collection to go and dust off. Run along!
> 
> View attachment 679451
> 
> View attachment 679455


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Atl. And say duh huh to Martin. He will know what you mean.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> And say duh huh to Martin. He will know what you mean.



No he won't.....


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> No he won't.....



That bad huh?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Reedy creek


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Sapelo Island.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Blakely Ga,


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Dawgs....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sugar......is it Hill, or Loaf, or Mtn. I dont know just go Dawgs down there where Les lives.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Sugar......is it Hill, or Loaf, or Mtn. I dont know just go Dawgs down there where Les lives.



Haven't you heard? I live here by Lake Lanier in Sugar Hill. I have more fun than the law allows.


----------



## KyDawg

I knew it was something about Sugar. But I believe there was a Sugar Loaf Rd or something like that in Duluth at my unveiling.


----------



## KyDawg

I knew about Lake Lanier but not exactly where. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Between Ga.
I have been dying to post that one.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Between Ga.
> I have been dying to post that one.



They aint even got a red light! My kind of town. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

So you have been to Between Ga. Brown?


----------



## KyDawg

I am fixing to be Between Odells house and the back door. Good Night. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> So you have been to Between Ga. Brown?



Between is about 5 minutes from my house. It's in Walton county.


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Dawgs on election day


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Between is about 5 minutes from my house. It's in Walton county.



So you are not far from Social Circle then. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go DAWGS!!!! in Athens, GA!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey Martin.........


----------



## Nitram4891

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Martin.........



That is a clear violation of the rules of this forum.  

GO JACKETS IN ATHENS GA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> So you are not far from Social Circle then. Go Dawgs.



No Social Circle is about 25 minutes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Nitram4891 said:


> That is a clear violation of the rules of this forum.
> 
> GO Yellow Maggots IN ATHENS GA.



Fixed it again.


----------



## brownceluse

Unicoidawg said:


> Fixed it again.



 Can you get the yellow maggot lover to post in a yellow maggot thread? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> I love the JACKETS!  GO GEORGIA TECH


----------



## Unicoidawg

brownceluse said:


> Can you get the yellow maggot lover to post in a yellow maggot thread? Go Dawgs!



No, but I could put him in timeout for a while..........


----------



## Nitram4891

Unicoidawg said:


> No, but I could put him in timeout for a while..........



I request a jury trial.  I have not violated any rules.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I request a jury trial.  I have not violated any rules.



Based on the number of uga fans in this state vs techies.... that might not work out so good for you.


----------



## Nitram4891

Unicoidawg said:


> Based on the number of uga fans in this state vs techies.... that might not work out so good for you.



I didn't see where it said anything about Tech or UGA in the rules...


----------



## brownceluse

Unicoidawg said:


> No, but I could put him in timeout for a while..........



Your the boss..........................


----------



## brownceluse

Unicoidawg said:


> Based on the number of uga fans in this state vs techies.... that might not work out so good for you.



 2 years in the electric chair!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> 2 years in the electric chair!



Somewhere, somebody's cable is broke.  Shouldn't you be out fixing it?


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Somewhere, somebody's cable is broke.  Shouldn't you be out fixing it?



I'm testing internet speed right now............


----------



## KyDawg

I am off working for a few hours and you guy let Martin take over the thread. I am putting you all in time out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sigsby Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm testing internet speed right now............



I could test mine with a sun dial.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Damascus Ga. Aound the Power Line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Carrol County. Did they have an accident there?


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you Dawgs and Rip where ever you are.


----------



## riprap

I'm watching this downpour over here. DirecTV has even gone out for a moment. Also trying to keep up with the splost vote. I don't want another 1% tax on anything. Go Dawgs and non tsplost supporters.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I'm watching this downpour over here. DirecTV has even gone out for a moment. Also trying to keep up with the splost vote. I don't want another 1% tax on anything. Go Dawgs and non tsplost supporters.


Tsplost got hosed! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and voters!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Mansfield, GA!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go nats in we cant beat UGA anywhere in, GA!


 10 out of 11! We run this state! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Congrats on getting Mr. Tsplost elected. Was he a democrat or a Republican?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on getting Mr. Tsplost elected. Was he a democrat or a Republican?



He was a 1% transportation special option sales tax that was canned. I'm sure he'll brought back up under a different name in which we can't vote for.

He is not a Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on getting Mr. Tsplost elected. Was he a democrat or a Republican?


My buddy made it into the runoff. Still not over



riprap said:


> He was a 1% transportation special option sales tax that was canned. I'm sure he'll brought back up under a different name in which we can't vote for.You are correct....
> He is not a Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> He was a 1% transportation special option sales tax that was canned. I'm sure he'll brought back up under a different name in which we can't vote for.
> 
> He is not a Dawg.



Yeah Taxes have a way of coming back up, Kinda like Chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> My buddy made it into the runoff. Still not over



Now you have runoff work to do. Good luck.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> My buddy made it into the runoff. Still not over



Now you need to go pay off the guy in third place to campaign for your guy. Should be an easy win.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Now you need to go pay off the guy in third place to campaign for your guy. Should be an easy win.



Nothing is easy when your dealing with politicians.....


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip we need to get together and celebrate the tax defeat with a nice mess of chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

I will supply the livers and the cornmeal and flour. I will cook them and all you have to do is sit back relax and enjoy them. You cant beat that now Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Ichawaynochaway.


----------



## KyDawg

All right Rip take me off your ignore list.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in little towns all across this land!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Attapulgus Ga.


----------



## riprap

Chicken livers are only good for the chicken.


----------



## KyDawg

How about the wings. legs, thighs, and breast?


----------



## riprap

The chickens benefit from them as well. Maybe they need an organ donor list for chickens to get them things off the market.


----------



## KyDawg

So I guess the liver cookout is out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Stay out of the bama thread Charlie! Dont feed the trolls... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You need to feed the weak every once in a while.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You need to feed the weak every once in a while.



You hang around there too much they'll think you like them! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thats a good way for them to get in trouble. But 00Beau  is a good Bamer. Plus there thread is hurting.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Thats a good way for them to get in trouble. But 00Beau  is a good Bamer. Plus there thread is hurting.



Beau is a good Bamer. I know him well. I used to work for him, but at the end of the day he's still a Bamer....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I won't go over there any more.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I won't go over there any more.



If you do I will get you baned. Then you'll have to create a new account and me and Les will go crazy trying to figure out if its you.........


----------



## KyDawg

Va Dawg and cornbeef maybe.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Va Dawg and cornbeef maybe.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Brown, Les, and Rip where ever you may be.


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> If you do I will get you banned. Then you'll have to create a new account and me and Les will go crazy trying to figure out if its you.........


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Richmond Hill, GA!


----------



## KyDawg

Do you see any thing about Jackets in the the thread title Martin?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Lake Blackshear.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down on Lake Blackshear.



Charlie, did you see where your Dawgs are ranked in the preseason poll?


----------



## Nitram4891

Les Miles said:


> Charlie, did you see where your Dawgs are ranked in the preseason poll?



The coaches must have a "sixth sense".


----------



## KyDawg

No I have not read that thread yet. I am more interested in where we will be come December. Now if can just get that flux capacitor working right, I might report back.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Do you see any thing about Jackets in the the thread title Martin?



Go Jackets in Montezuma, GA!


----------



## KyDawg

Half way home. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Now Martin I was going to do the 500th post. Well I guess I will wait a few days and do the 1000th.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Now Martin I was going to do the 500th post. Well I guess I will wait a few days and do the 1000th.



Sorry to steal your thunder....  

Go Jackets in Cleveland, GA!


----------



## riprap

I want another chicken sandwich today. Go Dawgs and chick-fil-a.


----------



## KyDawg

If it keeps going like it was yesterday they will have to build more of them chicken houses down in Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> If it keeps going like it was yesterday they will have to build more of them chicken houses down in Georgia.



There's only one chicken georgia hasn't been able to fry recently...


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Now Martin I was going to do the 500th post. Well I guess I will wait a few days and do the 1000th.



You can do 500 tonite. I have.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah but the grease is hot and the biscuits are in the oven. Go Dawgs.


----------



## LanierSpots

Did you guys get another player suspended today?

Linebacker gone for two games I hear....

The head count is dropping...


----------



## KyDawg

It would be par for the course. You dont get 4 chamces with Richt or the Athens Police.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rip country.


----------



## KyDawg

So quite around here I guess I am going to have to go over and mess with the Bamers. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Acworth.


----------



## brownceluse

LanierSpots said:


> Did you guys get another player suspended today?
> 
> Linebacker gone for two games I hear....
> 
> The head count is dropping...



Troll.................


----------



## KyDawg

I think they hide under bridges. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ephesus Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in booger mountain Ga


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Dawgs in District 3


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Savannah, GA!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in booger mountain Ga



Booger Mountain????? Now I know you made that one up Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cartersville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Booger Mountain????? Now I know you made that one up Brown.



No Sir. It's just NW of Cumming. Google it and see the history of booger Mnt. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It is deinitely time for a road trip. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Booger Hollow!


----------



## KyDawg

Now you are going to tell me there is a Mtn and a Hollow named booger.


----------



## riprap

Booger Hollow is just west of Rome, maybe southwest.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> It is deinitely time for a road trip. Go Dawgs.



Dont go to booger mnt by yourself......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Dont go to booger mnt by yourself......... Go Dawgs!



Is that one of them place where they say "Paddle faster, I hear banjos"?


----------



## brownceluse

Les Miles said:


> Is that one of them place where they say "Paddle faster, I hear banjos"?



Nah no banjo's..... Just two people pulling your car up the hill.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Is that one of them place where they say "Paddle faster, I hear banjos"?



I'm Out in that case.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a stormy afternoon in Ky. A torrential downpour that is about 6 weeks late.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Boy would a big old pot of boiled peanuts be good this afternoon.
Go Dawgs down in Colquitt Ga, where they grow some fine boiling 
Goober peas.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Pine Mountain. I never did see a mountain there.


----------



## KyDawg

I have never had clam chowder in Boston Ga. Go Dawgs!


----------



## LanierSpots

So looks like Trigga Tray is in Auburn this weekend and having a good time.   When he flips, Wiggins will be next   

How many of you will be mad?


----------



## KyDawg

LanierSpots said:


> So looks like Trigga Tray is in Auburn this weekend and having a good time.   When he flips, Wiggins will be next
> 
> How many of you will be mad?



I wont be, Why should I. One thing you find out about true Ga. fan is, that if you don't want to be in Athens, we sure dont want you.


----------



## brownceluse

LanierSpots said:


> So looks like Trigga Tray is in Auburn this weekend and having a good time.   When he flips, Wiggins will be next
> 
> How many of you will be mad?



Not too mad. I usually dont get to worked up over high school boys...... Now run along. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Dear lord we got 27 more days until the season begins. I hope we all make it without killing each other.


----------



## brownceluse

Les Miles said:


> Dear lord we got 27 more days until the season begins. I hope we all make it without killing each other.



I am fired up! I cant wait!!!! Gooooo Daaawwwggssss!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Learn something new every day now don't ya? 

Wonder where KYDawg is???


----------



## KyDawg

Les Miles said:


> Learn something new every day now don't ya?
> 
> Wonder where KYDawg is???



Somebody quit fishing early. Must not have had any lights.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lafayette Ga. Gonna get down there one day.


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry I am late tonight, took the wifey to the Outback. Gooooood Rib Eye.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Somebody quit fishing early. Must not have had any lights.



I was at the GON Blast today and then we went to eat some cajun seafood afterwards. 

 I have some leftover blackened grouper evangeline in the fridge with your name on it. That's how I roll...


----------



## KyDawg

Dont reckon you saved me no crabs?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Dont reckon you saved me no crabs?



We ate all the crab cakes. They were delicious.


----------



## KyDawg

How am I suspposed to keep up with this many different threads. I am not as young as I used to be.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> How am I suspposed to keep up with this many different threads. I am not as young as I used to be.



Time to man up


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How am I suspposed to keep up with this many different threads. I am not as young as I used to be.



Recent studies have shown that if old people read multiple threads in the same day it reduces the chances of them driving slow on the roads holding up traffic.


----------



## Les Miles

brownceluse said:


> Recent studies have shown that if old people read multiple threads in the same day it reduces the chances of them driving slow on the roads holding up traffic.



Poor Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Is that why I hear so many horns blowing all the time?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Is that why I hear so many horns blowing all the time?



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Is that why I hear so many horns blowing all the time?



No that's just you playing on the train tracks again.


----------



## KyDawg

I like Choo Choo trains.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I like Choo Choo trains.



That explains a lot.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky


----------



## KyDawg

And Go Dawgs in Adairsville Ga,


----------



## Les Miles

Geaux Tigers on the shores of Lake Lanier


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at the Olympics.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Camilla Ga. The thirlla from camilla.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in jackson Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Blade Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a nice and wet Sunday Morning.


----------



## rex upshaw

True freshman FB Quayvon Hicks has put on 17 pounds and is up to 262.  He certainly looks the part and it's nice to get a true fullback in the mix.  I love little tree and he will still contribute, but we now have an ideal fb to clear the way.


----------



## KyDawg

We can use a true bruiser FB. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> True freshman FB Quayvon Hicks has put on 17 pounds and is up to 262.  He certainly looks the part and it's nice to get a true fullback in the mix.  I love little tree and he will still contribute, but we now have an ideal fb to clear the way.



Thats awesome rex. I had forgot all about him. Gives me a little more confidence in the runing game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Sandersville GA!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Dawgs in Sandersville GA!



Some fine deer hunting down there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

I guess all us Georgia bandwagon fans must do our cheering in here since we got all these official threads now. 

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am thinking about starting an Official Slippery Rock forum. If someone doesn't beat me too it.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> I am thinking about starting an Official Slippery Rock forum. If someone doesn't beat me too it.



You never know around here...


----------



## KyDawg

Can we still post useless drivel in this thread?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs just to move us up the board a little bit.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Can we still post useless drivel in this thread?



Yes, the other threads are for serious topics. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

So you could post pictures of your BB Booms on here. I think you should make one that mimicks a chicken liver.


----------



## KyDawg

So you could post pictures of your BB Booms on here. I think you should make one that mimicks a chicken liver.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Can we still post useless drivel in this thread?



For sore...


----------



## KyDawg

Thats a good thing for me. Go Dawgs and Beat Florida Atlantic. Looks like it might be my only game for a while with new grand baby coming right in the middle of FB season.


----------



## KyDawg

Still raining and I am going to bed. Good night Dawgs see yall tommorrow. Still looking for my new liver lure Rip.


----------



## Les Miles

KyDawg said:


> Still raining and I am going to bed. Good night Dawgs see yall tommorrow. Still looking for my new liver lure Rip.



Good night Charlie. Hope Odell doesn't bite you again tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Les Miles

Monday morning Geaux Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Monday Morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Putney Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Naylor Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rochelle Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Sand Mountain


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Morrow Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Omaha Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ivey Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lake City Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs #600!


----------



## KyDawg

Martin did not get me this time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs #598!



 FIFY



KyDawg said:


> Martin did not get me this time. Go Dawgs!





#600 Whooohooo

I own this thread.  Go Jackets in the USA!


----------



## Nitram4891

Might as well start this page off with a GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

There is an official GT thread now Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> There is an official GT thread now Martin.



So...this ain't official.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> So...this ain't official.



Nah, if it was several of us would be gone by now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Jacketssss!



Go Jackets in Inman Park!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets in Inman Park!



yawn. Inman Park Go Dawgs out side the city


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> yawn. Inman Park Go Dawgs out side the city



Go Jackets in Midtown, EAV, Little Five, Edgewood, Kirkwood, VaHi, Grant Park, Cabbagetown, Reynoldstown, and Candler Park!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets in Midtown, EAV, Little Five, Edgewood, Kirkwood, VaHi, Grant Park, Cabbagetown, Reynoldstown, and Candler Park!



City folks......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Do you ever get out of Metro Martin? Go Dawgs for Metro Martin.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Alpharetta Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Demorest Ga. Kickoff is just about here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Demorest Ga. Kickoff is just about here!!!!!!!!!!!!



And I am ready for some football. Go Dawgs, all the way to the SEC championship and then on to the NC.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And I am ready for some football. Go Dawgs, all the way to the SEC championship and then on to the NC.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Tuesday morning in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

But not as beautiful as the piney woods on the banks of the Ochlocknee river.


----------



## KyDawg

A lunch time Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Do you ever get out of Metro Martin? Go Dawgs for Metro Martin.



Every now and then.   Go Jackets in the Chattahoochee National Recreation Area!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> But not as beautiful as the piney woods on the banks of the Ochlocknee river.



But not as beautiful as the azalea covered banks and colorful native brookies of the upper Chattahoochee.  Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> But not as beautiful as the azalea covered banks and colorful native brookies of the upper Chattahoochee.  Go Jackets!



Are you talking about where I-75 crosses it in Atlanta?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Are you talking about where I-75 crosses it in Atlanta?



That's a good place to catch a lot of trout during the cooler months and some fun warmwater fishing in the summer.  Im talking about the entire hooch from Atlanta up to the headwaters.  I haven't been on it but a couple times further south.


----------



## KyDawg

I have fished the south end of it many years ago.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Brown and Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Rip and Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Brown and Go Dawgs.



Evening Charlie. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to the guys down at Sundown Farms Plantation. Brown and I are going to check your Quail inventory.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs to the guys down at Sundown Farms Plantation. Brown and I are going to check your Quail inventory.



yes sah! Cant wait Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Still SECE champs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Still SECE champs!



I am afraid he will look worse than that before they get it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am afraid he will look worse than that before they get it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Got one of the grandboys tonight and we are going fishing in the morning. But I should have never told him because he wont go to sleep now.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Got one of the grandboys tonight and we are going fishing in the morning. But I should have never told him because he wont go to sleep now.



 Thats funny right there.


----------



## KyDawg

Nothing like watching CARS for the 115th time. Go Dawgs for mater, lightning McQueen, Sally, Doc and all those other talking cars. But it does help get them to sleep. I hope.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Nothing like watching CARS for the 115th time. Go Dawgs for mater, lightning McQueen, Sally, Doc and all those other talking cars. But it does help get them to sleep. I hope.



I got some of the dukes of hazzard dvds somewhere I'll try and find them and send them to you. My kids loved the dukes!!


----------



## KyDawg

My boys loved them dukes, dont know what this generation would think of them but I would try it. Personally I try to limit TV to these grandkids and get them interested in the outdoors, but boy I have alot more competition that I had with my kids. Plus I had alot more control over the kids than Grandkids. Maybe I am getting soft hearted.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My boys loved them dukes, dont know what this generation would think of them but I would try it. Personally I try to limit TV to these grandkids and get them interested in the outdoors, but boy I have alot more competition that I had with my kids. Plus I had alot more control over the kids than Grandkids. Maybe I am getting soft hearted.


Nothing wrong with limited tv


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and let the blugill bite in the morning.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and let the blugill bite in the morning.



I hope them bluegills are hungry, hungry , hungry.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

And after I cook them they wil be salty salty salty.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in my hometown of Moultrie Ga. Hometown to Ray Goff  and the Bozeman Brothers. They are some hawg hunters dem boys are.


----------



## Mauser

Go Dawgs from Arlington Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Barney Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem ga where it is hot, hot, hot! Charlie did you and your grandson catch a mess of Bluegill?


----------



## KyDawg

We did pretty goods Pics later. If I have not forgot how the post them. It has been about a month since I posted any.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We did pretty goods Pics later. If I have not forgot how the post them. It has been about a month since I posted any.



Looking forward to seeing them. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Just got back from Nashville, alot of Vandy guys talking trash if you can believe that. They say they owe the dawgs one from last year because of Grantham's activity after the game. I just thought he was taking up for his players.. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Darien, GA.  Hope you caught a mess of fish with the gran kids KyDawg


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Just got back from Nashville, alot of Vandy guys talking trash if you can believe that. They say they owe the dawgs one from last year because of Grantham's activity after the game. I just thought he was taking up for his players.. Go Dawgs.


I'm just glad you didnt treat them like you did them Bama boys.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This boy gonna be a Dawg and a fisherman.


----------



## KyDawg

Threw that Orange shirt away when we got back home. It has fish bait all over it you know.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm just glad you didnt treat them like you did them Bama boys.  Go Dawgs!



Dem Bama boys are a whole lot tougher than dem Vandy Boys. Course wern't niether of them to much trouble.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dem Bama boys are a whole lot tougher than dem Vandy Boys. Course wern't niether of them to much trouble.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Mableton.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at the Adairville Fish and Game club.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip where you been?


----------



## riprap

Too busy. SIL and two kids were here, left today. Dealing with grandpa in rehab facility (meeting today) and his crack head daughter (my aunt) had a cousin pass away (funeral home this eve.) found out we are having a baby boy and a tough concrete cutting job (which they all are) makes for a rather busy week. It has really been and up and down week, but life's full of challenges. I think I have smooth sailing the rest of the week.


----------



## KyDawg

I read about the new baby coming. Congrats. My first grandaughter is coming somtime around early October. Right in the middle of football season.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Albany Ga.


----------



## riprap

Mine is around the first week of January so probably come in the middle of UGA's national title. When my little girl was born Scam was celebrating with his gatorade towel. My two are going to have about the same birthday.


----------



## KyDawg

I hope you are right about the NC. I hope your work slows down enough that we can go catch a mess of catfish.


----------



## riprap

It will be a more comfortable Go Dawgs with my new furniture I got monday. Recliner, sofa and loveseat all recline. Sofa recliners are motorized and loveseat has a console with cupholders and rock independantly. Come on down and enjoy some wings and sweet tea one Saturday. NO LIVERS!


----------



## KyDawg

Man I love sweet tea and wangs, but I guess I could lay off the livers for a day.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Mine is around the first week of January so probably come in the middle of UGA's national title. When my little girl was born Scam was celebrating with his gatorade towel. My two are going to have about the same birthday.


----------



## KyDawg

Plan to be down there in late August/Early Sept. to watch my Colquitt County Packers beat North Gwinette or one of them north Ga, teams,cant remember exactly which one. I will give you a shout though.


----------



## KyDawg

Man I love sweet tea and wangs, but I guess I could lay off the livers for a day.


----------



## KyDawg

Brown your new Avatars throw me for a loop, I always think it is some new to start with. When I saw this one I thought Randy was sneaking back in.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown your new Avatars throw me for a loop, I always think it is some new to start with. When I saw this one I thought Randy was sneaking back in.



 I like to change it up every once in a while.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I like to change it up every once in a while.. Go Dawgs!



Yeh I think it is time to bring Odell back.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeh I think it is time to bring Odell back.



Go Dawgs in Jesup ga


----------



## KyDawg

Jesup home of one of the stars of our biggest highlite films.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Homer Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs gotta haul cows tommorow. Up early and to bed late but that is good for Dawg stuck in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

A rainy morning Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs,,,,, in the middle of a rain delay.


----------



## riprap

Thundering and dark here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Fayetteville, GA!


----------



## Mauser

Go Dawgs down on Lake Seminole


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Edison Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out on Grimsley Road in Miller County. Be happy hour down there in a little bit.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Groovers lake.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets on Fox Lake!


----------



## KyDawg

But you will never see a Fox on Jackets lake.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sumner Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down at Groovers lake.



Lithia Springs?


----------



## KyDawg

Yes. Figured there were a few Dawgs around there.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Bill Arp.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Winston Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Pickled the okra today, but it will be 5 days before it is ready. I may have to sneak in there tonight and try some early. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cumming Ga. Used to be a good small town until the sprawl took it over.......................................


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rosebud Ga. Still a few good ol boys left down there....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Talmo Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in dawsonville ga. Still a few Dixie mafia boys left up that way!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs to all the young men starting fb practice this week..... My boy starts Sat. Go Wildcats!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs down over in Alexandria Al. One or two dawg fans over there mixed in with all the Bamers!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Wedowee Al. Gots some family around them parts.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ohatchee Al. Used to love to go snaging down below the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - growing up.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dearmanville Al. I know there is one Dawg fan over there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Weaver Al.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Coldwater Al. Had a fun night there when I was a teenager!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Saks Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in whute Plains Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Golden Springs Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Piedmont Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs in Heflin Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Talledega Al. Got a cousin that lives there that bleeds red and black!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in lincoln Al. My uncle was the popo over there


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Boaz Al. One of my good friends calls that place home!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Huntsville Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in B'ham Al


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Montgomery Al. Went there and watched the Al hs softball tourney one time. Yes sah!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gelncoe Al!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs out in pelham Range that has employed three family members for almost 25 years!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs out at bynum Leatherwood that has also employed an uncle and a few cousins!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Carrolton Ga. Birthplace of my saint of a grand mother!


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs in Talapoosa Ga. Home of the famous dj Rubarb Jones. Glad he's off the radio....


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs in Douglasville Ga. All the family has moved, but sill has an acre or two to kill some green heads on!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cabage town. my grandaddy mived my momma there when she was two. He worked in the cotton mill.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Ohatchee Al. Used to love to go snaging down below the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - growing up.



I dont think you better go snagging over there anymore.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Conyers Ga. Used to be a nice town, but has took a turn for the worse.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Clewiston Fla. Home of my 95 year old aunt.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont think you better go snagging over there anymore.



It was legal and it still is I think. I'll call one of my cousins and check..... Lets go!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Had a couple of uncles that lived in Conyers. I went through there about a year ago and did not recognize anything.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Clewiston Fla. Home of my 95 year old aunt.



Thats awesome!


----------



## KyDawg

We used to snag spoon bills in the Cumberland River about 40 miles west of here. That is hard work.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Had a couple of uncles that lived in Conyers. I went through there about a year ago and did not recognize anything.



Too close to Dekalb county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hiram Ga. Not far from Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

You know this thread wont make it to kickoff Brown.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We used to snag spoon bills in the Cumberland River about 40 miles west of here. That is hard work.



We would take turns. I enjoyed geting the grown ups a beer out of the cooler. It was dark and they never had a clue we were drinking........


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You know this thread wont make it to kickoff Brown.


I dont care anymore. I'm ready for fb so i will just start another one.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bogart Ga. Right up the road..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville Ga


----------



## KyDawg

In the spring we snag red horse suckers up here. They eat pretty good. Bet Rip would love them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Winder ga


----------



## KyDawg

Heard that Gurley look good in the scrimmage.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> In the spring we snag red horse suckers up here. They eat pretty good. Bet Rip would love them.



Rips got to quit being so narrowed minded. If it swims I eat it. If it filters blood I eat it!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Funston Ga. I spent three years in the third grade there.


----------



## KyDawg

I will eat anything in the water other than Gar roe. But I have used it for shellcracker bait.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Gurley look good in the scrimmage.



Yep he broke outside for a 40 yard run. it was against the 2nd team though. The d pluged the whole and he broke it outside. His speed will creep up on ya. Sounds like all the freshman have shown up ready to compete. Go over to the dawgbine and watch some of the O line drills against the D. They look pretty good too!


----------



## KyDawg

Seems like Mitchell is turning out to be our best DB.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will eat anything in the water other than Gar roe. But I have used it for shellcracker bait.



I think I'm gonna have the wife fry up some salmon patties tomorrow night for supper. She'll have to fry them outside though it stinks the house up too bad, but man they sure are good!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Seems like Mitchell is turning out to be our best DB.



He was a top 5 cb in hs. He only played wr his senior year. we'll be fine with him playing the ball instead of catching it.


----------



## KyDawg

Love me some salmon patties, or as the wife says "samon".


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> He was a top 5 cb in hs. He only played wr his senior year. we'll be fine with him playing the ball instead of catching it.



I think we will see him some on offense too.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think we will see him some on offense too.



Oh yea. Man I cant wait until kickoff!!! Mitchell is a DGD!


----------



## brownceluse

Sorry Beau this thread belongs at the top!


----------



## KyDawg

You going to the opener Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg

Put the Bamers in their place Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pebble City Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jonesboro Arkansas. Nice family from Middle Ga runs a 1st class duck hunting operation up there!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Rodman Reservoir. Caught more big bass down there this Jan. than I knew existed.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Buford ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Damascus Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Austell Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Mableton!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania Ga. Home to Baseball  player Bucky Dent.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County Packer town.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in free home ga. Home of a bunch of good ol boys!


----------



## KyDawg

A big Go Dawgs shout out to deep wee R.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> A big Go Dawgs shout out to deep wee R.



Ol deep has an ear infection. He's been eating pain pills like tick tacks.........


----------



## KyDawg

Them ear infections are no fun.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville Ga. Home of Charles Johnson.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Them ear infections are no fun.


I think it's just an excuse to eat pain pills.............. They do hurt.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I think it's just an excuse to eat pain pills.............. They do hurt.



And maybe go fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff who will give us tougher game Buffalo Or GT?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Oak Ridge Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mayhaw Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dwags down in Pametto Ga. There's rattlers under them Palmettos.


----------



## brownceluse

I think it's time to name countys. Go Dawgs in Barrow county!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Satilla river.


----------



## DeepweR

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Turner county.


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like deep wee maybe feeling better.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ben Hill county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dodge county. I like that one.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ware county. Watch out for dem gators.


----------



## brownceluse

deep'we R said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!



Hows that ear infection cuz? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Forsyth county!


----------



## DeepweR

KyDawg said:


> Looks like deep wee maybe feeling better.



im good,,just been busy brotha


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Carrol county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomas county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Johnson county. Home of the best rb in UGa history!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Mcduffie county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pulaski county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in echols county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Green county. Home of some big time republican fund raising!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down south in Lee County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Effingham county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jenkins county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Stephens county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Grady county. Home of the Syrupmakers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Troup county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Newton county!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Union county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Tift county. Home of the blue devils.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Toombs county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in baldwin county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Habersham county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs UP in Whitfield county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in white county home of unicoi dawg


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Walker county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Worth county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bartow county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gilmer county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in crisp county. Watermelon capital of the world.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pickens county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dawson county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lumpkin county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hall county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawws down in Brooks county Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in jackson county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rabun county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Cook County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in madison county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in elbert county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Colquitt county. My Hometown.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hart county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Banks county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Early county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Clarke county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lowndes county and take dem wildcats with you.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Oconee county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Walton county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Calhoun county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Butts county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Baker county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jones county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mitchell county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pulaski county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Screven county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Franklin county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hancock county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wilkes county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tallifero county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Treutlen county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Washington county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Warren county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jefferson county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Richmond county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Glascock county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rockdale county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Candler county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Fayette county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Spalding county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lamar county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dekalb county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Fulton county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Henry county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in cherokee county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cobb county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Catoosa county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Douglas county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Haralson county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Glynn county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Coweta county. My mothers birth place!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Liberty county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Heard county


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Banks county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Meriweather county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Harris county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Worth county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in macon county


----------



## KyDawg

Got to go to sleep in Logan county Ky. Go Dawgs. Gonna try one more time tommorow to move cows. Just hope its not to wet.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jasper county


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got to go to sleep in Logan county Ky. Go Dawgs. Gonna try one more time tommorow to move cows. Just hope its not to wet.



Get ur done Charlie! See you in the am


----------



## Mauser

Friday morning GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Austell, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Monk's Corner S.C.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Troup county


----------



## KyDawg

An afternoon Go Dawgs from the commonwealth of Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Colquitt Billard Parlor.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Warner Robins Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and go fishing Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready to watch the Dawgs bite some people.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bishop Ga


----------



## KyDawg

I aint getting no younger I want another NC. Go Dawgs and get it for me.


----------



## KyDawg

In other words "Hunker down one more time".


----------



## KyDawg

I won't ask you again.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs where it count down in Athens.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Walton County. Home of former govenor Alfred Colquitt.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs and Mr Button Gwinette.


----------



## KyDawg

Mid Day Go Dawgs. In the low 70's here starting to feel like FOOTBALL WEATHER.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Sales City Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Shake Rag Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Now you done come up with another one I dont know. At least Linda fixed the plumbing leak under the house today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt Ga. Home to Charles Grant, Branden Miller and Phillip Daniels.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Eatonton Ga.  Home to Joel Chandler Harris, and the 4-H camp of my youth, Rock Eagle.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rutledge ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Villa Rica Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

A Saturday night Go Dawgs for Vince Dooley. A great coach and a DGD. Even if he was from Auburn and his son coaches the Vols.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Silver city ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Montezuma Ga. Where I got the job that landed me in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Willacooche ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hoschton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lavonia ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Martin I got 900 too. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip it is getting fishing weather up here. The only problem is with the cooler weather it takes longer for the chicken livers to get risht. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Only two more pages to go in this thread Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah it is going fast Jeff. Time flies when you are having posting fun. Thanks for the backup over on the PF.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah it is going fast Jeff. Time flies when you are having posting fun. Thanks for the backup over on the PF.



You know i got your back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Lithia Springs today. My grandpa passed Friday and we are having a small graveside service today.


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry to hear that Rip. May he rest in peace.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Lithia Springs today. My grandpa passed Friday and we are having a small graveside service today.



Sorry to hear that rip. He's in a better place!


----------



## Nitram4891

Sorry to hear Rip.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Vancouver, BC and Seattle, WA.


----------



## KyDawg

You must live in North West Alanta Martin. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! from Glynn County, Georgia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glynn_County,_Georgia home of beautiful Jekyll Island, St. Simons Island, and Sea Island. Not to mention the scariest bridge in Georgia to have to go over, the Sidney Lanier Bridge.























GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Good lord now we have wide screen until we get to the next page! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Been over that bridge and it scared me more before I got to it. Seeing that huge structure if front of you is imtimidating. Was not bad after getting on it. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Keep messages short and you can read all of it. Go Dawgs way down in the wonderful tiny little hamlet nestled against the Georgia Florida border on the east side of the great.....   tricked you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Big screen. I love crispy Bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

How many more threads before we get out of the big picture?


----------



## KyDawg

Guess I will have to do it by myself.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Baldwin Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Grantville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bristol Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Steam Mill Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Pembroke Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Shellman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Mayhaw Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Omega Ga. Between Crossland and Tifton.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in West Green Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Round Oak Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Union Point Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Madison Ga,


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Spence Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for them fig trees in Ga., that they dont have in KY.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for you guys that get to enjoy boiled peanuts, when I dont.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Thunderbolt Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Senoia Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to you lucky Dawgs that live closer to Athens than I do.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to the Dawgs that get to dog hunt for deer. It is illegal in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that can hear the Braves on the radio any time they want to.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that remember Milo Hamilton calling the Brave games.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Shawnee Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that can remember the Atlanta Crackers and Harry the Hat walker.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to anybody that can remembet the coach between Butts and Dooley. Hint  ,,,it started with a G.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lovejoy Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dacula ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Walton County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Auburn Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Barrow county


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to anybody that can remeber Marvin Griffin.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Crisp County


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Byron Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Brown just trying to get us back to a normal screen.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Siloam Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Thanks KY I hate this wide screen


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga


----------



## brownceluse

go Dawgs in warms Springs ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Chattahoochie Hills Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Brown just trying to get us off the large screen.


----------



## brownceluse

We did it!


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

This Thread is about Gone. From now own nothing but seroius post should be posted here.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> This Thread is about Gone. From now own nothing but seroius post should be posted here.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Greater Elephantwhupped Ga.


----------



## riprap

Thanks for yall's concern and well wishes fellas. I now have to deal with the estate. Not going to be fun. Go Dawgs in Douglas County.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Thanks for yall's concern and well wishes fellas. I now have to deal with the estate. Not going to be fun. Go Dawgs in Douglas County.



It's tough, but I'm sure you'll do him proud! A Big Go Dawgs for yall out there in Douglas county!


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs for you guys that get to enjoy boiled peanuts, when I dont.



Boiled peanuts are one of my favorite foods, period! I love them things!!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMM


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all want some more wide screen?

Y'alls monitor must be set at a very low resolution. I can help you set it if need be. PM me if so. That is, if it isn't already maxed out.

GO DAWGS! at Jones Kitchen in Jesup, Georgia where I've eaten some of the finest home cooking around! Big Dawg fans own the place, too!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Good mornning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool and rainy day in My old Kentucky home.


----------



## riprap

Looks like that rain is headed this way. With the low humidity today it may fizzle out. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Looks like that rain is headed this way. With the low humidity today it may fizzle out. Go Dawgs.



But if rains the humidity wont be low.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Ladner, BC.


----------



## KyDawg

Martin takings us to 1000. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Tomorrow I will send a couple big ole Go Jackets from Tokyo and Hong Kong!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Tomorrow I will send a couple big ole Go Jackets from Tokyo and Hong Kong!



send us some fry rice, wan tan soup, egg roll, and hot tea. Then in Tokyo send california roll, soup and a onion shape like a volcano on fire.............................


----------



## KyDawg

There may not be a tommorow for this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

And Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Warm Springs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Flovilla!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hartsfield Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Meigs Ga. Home to Bay Pole Lodge.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Vienna Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to anyone who has set on river bank and ate Vienna sauages and crackers. I still like them.


----------



## KyDawg

Only 16 more to go Jeff. Want to lock it tonight, or save room for Martin's far east post. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Only 16 more to go Jeff. Want to lock it tonight, or save room for Martin's far east post. Go Dawgs!



Save it for martin after all its all he's got he's a GT fan!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Save it for martin after all its all he's got he's a GT fan!



Yeah it must be a lonely life.


----------



## KyDawg

Tuesday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

I got 20 some hours of travel coming up, I'm guessing this thread won't make it sooo

GO JACKETS!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I got 20 some hours of travel coming up, I'm guessing this thread won't make it sooo
> 
> GO JACKETS!



Unfortunately it did. May be you will be back in Atlanta in time to see UGA play LSU in the SEC championship game. Geaux Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all the way to 1000 for the 3rd time this year. Or is it the fourth I forget.


----------



## KyDawg

Did not want to lock this out without Brown or Rip but we need to say on top of the Bamers. Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

I'm here. Go Dawgs in Marietta.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Kansas. Look at the deer in my avatar. I was actually within 25 yrds of this deer last year, but couldn't shoot cause I had already pulled the trigger my first morning. The guys had never seen the deer before. He is still there. I WILL be patient this year.


----------



## KyDawg

What do you guess that deer would score Rip? From here it looks to be 200 plus. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I say so. The landowner shot one several years ago before he let his nephew start leasing it out to hunters. It was around 210 and it looked like Bullwinkle on the wall. I almost was going to shoot the deer and go to the slammer and be like my Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Looks kinds dark to be shooting deer though. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

I'm going to chum him up with chicken livers in the daylight hours.


----------



## KyDawg

Save the chicken livers and wrap them with Bacon and grill them with some italian dressing on them. I was hoping Brown would come on to lock this thing,but I think he is politicking tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Save the chicken livers and wrap them with Bacon and grill them with some italian dressing on them. I was hoping Brown would come on to lock this thing,but I think he is politicking tonight.



1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Saved 1000 for you. Go Dawgs! It will be fun to pass the Bamers 4 times.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Saved 1000 for you. Go Dawgs! It will be fun to pass the Bamers 4 times.



It's not even a compition with them anymore! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs rule. Looking forward to a great year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and good night Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Been a good thread but time to move own. Wonder what Brown has up his sleeves next? Maybe some crispy Bacon.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets from Tokyo!  Watching some Japanese baseball while waiting on the next flight.  Narita airport is boring boring boring.  Wonder what they will say if I start blowing my new duck call in the terminal.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets from Tokyo!  Watching some Japanese baseball while waiting on the next flight.  Narita airport is boring boring boring.  Wonder what they will say if I start blowing my new duck call in the terminal.



with all the racket they make at baseball games the call would fit right in.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I'm a troll!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!. Babysitting today and have been told I am going to wal-mart.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!. Babysitting today and have been told I am going to wal-mart.



Go to a wal-mart around here and you'll find a new place to shop. Go Dawgs for the old wal-marts. Things were better then.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Saved 1000 for you. Go Dawgs! It will be fun to pass the Bamers 4 times.



I did too. I went to bed.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go to a wal-mart around here and you'll find a new place to shop. Go Dawgs for the old wal-marts. Things were better then.



They carry less and less of the products we want thier. But it was the closest place to find a Lightning McQueen car.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> They carry less and less of the products we want thier. But it was the closest place to find a Lightning McQueen car.



No you didn't go in the toy section. Go Dawgs for a lighter wallet.


----------



## KyDawg

I thought I got out light, the 2 year old only wanted one car.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Louvalle ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Statesboro!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Millidgeville Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ashburn Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Sasser Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down around Fort Gaines. Home to some fine crappie fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

Quit feeding them Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Quit feeding them Jeff.



Feeding who? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Headed up to Oconee State Park in the AM. Be going right through Dawg country headed to South Carolina. A much needed break for me. I am mentally drained. This might be the first time I have been this since I don't use my brain that much.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Feeding who? Go Dawgs!



The Bamers. Go Dawgs down in the Georgia mountains.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Headed up to Oconee State Park in the AM. Be going right through Dawg country headed to South Carolina. A much needed break for me. I am mentally drained. This might be the first time I have been this since I don't use my brain that much.



If you plan to do any fishing be sure to stock up with chicken livers.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The Bamers. Go Dawgs down in the Georgia mountains.






KyDawg said:


> If you plan to do any fishing be sure to stock up with chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If you plan to do any fishing be sure to stock up with chicken livers.



They are not allowed in Georgia and surrounding states.


----------



## riprap

I am going to try and enjoy myself, not swat green flies while I fish.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I am going to try and enjoy myself, not swat green flies while I fish.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip your Avatar looks like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## KyDawg

One more late night Go Dawgs on this thread. Have a good trip Rip. Keep you bait fresh and hope you enjoy yourself. Just be careful with the rooster tails while on vacation.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Hong Kong on Lantau island!  Hopefully we don't get washed off by this typhoon...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Northern bank of Red River.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Adairsville Ga. from a Dawg in Adairville Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

I got some of Nitrams favorite tp...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I got some of Nitrams favorite tp...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


>


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It is quiet around here. Too quiet. No grandsons around.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Oconee State Park. I hope Rip took plenty of chicken livers with him, to eat, and to fish with.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Reed Bingham state Park in Colquitt and Cook County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a stormy night in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

Let's start this one off right.  Go jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891

Lunch time, gona see if I can find me something with XO sauce, that stuff is tasty tasty tasty.  Go Jackets!


----------



## MudDucker

Nitram4891 said:


> Lunch time, gona see if I can find me something with XO sauce, that stuff is tasty tasty tasty.  Go Jackets!



Seriously, you really should seek professional counseling.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Mods can you lock this thread now? Nitram is stalking this thread!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont look like we are ever get the great grandaddy thread going. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs toward 1100 I guess.


----------



## KyDawg

It is great to be a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## DDD

Hey Nitram, I threw 2008 in there for good measure... didn't want to hurt your feelings.

One word about UGA and GT:  Domination. 

Please don't get rid of CPJ!  Love that guy!




November 24, 2001	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	31–17
November 30, 2002	Athens, GA	Georgia	51–7
November 29, 2003	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	34–17
November 27, 2004	Athens, GA	Georgia	19–13
November 26, 2005	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	14–7
November 25, 2006	Athens, GA	Georgia	15–12
November 24, 2007	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	31–17
November 29, 2008	Athens, GA	Georgia Tech	45–42
November 28, 2009	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	30–24
November 27, 2010	Athens, GA	Georgia	42–34
November 26, 2011	Atlanta, GA	Georgia	31–17


----------



## KyDawg

Now DDD you know Martin did not want to hear that. He went all the way to Hong Kong, where he thought nobody knew about that kind of domination. But there are Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse

Thats going to leave a mark DDD............... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Why do we have a big screen and who caused it?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a soaking wet Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs over in the far east. That is for you Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good morning and Go Jackets.  That stuff DD posted is all water under the bridge.


----------



## Nitram4891

MudDucker said:


> Seriously, you really should seek professional counseling.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XO_sauce


----------



## KyDawg

It is time to go to bed Martin. GT is undefeated this season. That probably won't be the case when you get back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Americus!


----------



## KyDawg

With a little help from Martin we could reach 1100 tonight. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

This Thread is a Grandaddy Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe if we can get off the page we will get a regular screen for the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I can reduce it, but then I can't read it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Va. Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

The morning air smells better when you wake up a Dawg.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Maybe if we can get off the page we will get a regular screen for the Dawgs.



I'll fix it for you KyDawg


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> The morning air smells better when you wake up a Dawg.



Maybe if you wake up as a brittany spaniel in the middle of a south ga quail plantation.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Maybe if you wake up as a brittany spaniel in the middle of a south ga quail plantation.



Now you are making sense Martin.


----------



## KyDawg

Fried Quail, homemade biscuits, carroll's sausage , grits, eggs and Mayhaw jelly at the plantaion. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

How is the sushi over there Martin?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with two good running backs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> How is the sushi over there Martin?



Haven't had any yet KYdawg but I did have some in Japan that was tasty last time I was there.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Fried Quail, homemade biscuits, carroll's sausage , grits, eggs and Mayhaw jelly at the plantaion. Go dawgs.



I like my quail marinated in raspberry chipotle and wrapped in bacon then cooked on a lump charcoal fire but fried is a close second.    Go Jackets and bring on some football, deer hunting, and bird dog weather.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> I like my quail marinated in raspberry chipotle and wrapped in bacon then cooked on a lump charcoal fire but fried is a close second.    Go Jackets and bring on some football, deer hunting, and bird dog weather.



Are you sure your not a Dawg fan? You keep on posting like that your tech buds are gonna run you off..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A Saturday Go Dawgs from south west Ky. SOWEGA it aint, but is a pretty decent second.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I like my quail marinated in raspberry chipotle and wrapped in bacon then cooked on a lump charcoal fire but fried is a close second.    Go Jackets and bring on some football, deer hunting, and bird dog weather.



Now Martin why would you treat quail like that? You could use everyday chicken for that.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> ROLL TIDE




Roll Tide back to you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down Berlin Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Blakely Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs lucky enough to be fishing down on the Flint river.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Columbus Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Oglethorpe Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Doerun Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Eastman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Gurley.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Samuels.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Jarvis Jones.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Aaron Murray!


----------



## KyDawg

Go over 1100 Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I guess we are shooting for 1200 now on the Grandaddy thread. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Martin is it daylight in the Orient yet? Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I guess I got the 1100's to my self. Go Dawgs to Rip out fishing at the state park with chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to Martin over in the far east.


----------



## KyDawg

These 1100's are pretty lonesome. Go Dawgs down in Louisville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Are they ever gonna lock this thing down Jeff. We will never pass the Bamers again at this rate. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dawson Ga. Used to be some great deer hunting down there.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Are they ever gonna lock this thing down Jeff. We will never pass the Bamers again at this rate. Go Dawgs!


It's coming. They wont let go on too much longer. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

In the mean time I am going to try and get it to 1200. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

How many day untill kickoff Brown?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at Chehaw Park in Albany Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Maysville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Sunnyside Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Morrow Ga. Tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Locust Grove Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Norris Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ludville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Cusseta Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Macedonia Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Poterdale Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Raoul Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Godfrey Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lovejoy Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Twin City Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ivey Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Elder Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ludville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Emerson Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Greens Cut Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Mount Zion Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Naylor Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a nice Sunday afternoon in Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Macon.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the piney woods of south west Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Ga. Home of fighting Fred.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Got two more days of knocking on doors.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Walhalla,SC. Beautiful country just like the North Ga. mountains. Rained a lot last night, but that's why I got the fifth wheel. Roll in the awning, hook up and bring it to the house. I felt sorry for the many tent campers, been there done that.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip how was the fishing?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Got two more days of knocking on doors.



Hey Jeff take care of dem knuckles in case we do end up going through Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff take care of dem knuckles in case we do end up going through Alabama.



Will do Charlie and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Fort Valley.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Walhalla,SC. Beautiful country just like the North Ga. mountains. Rained a lot last night, but that's why I got the fifth wheel. Roll in the awning, hook up and bring it to the house. I felt sorry for the many tent campers, been there done that.


I grew up next to a family that were from Wahalla. I went and spent a few days over there one summer when I was a teenager. One of the only places I've been outside Alabama that was just like that state. Banjo's Banjo's Banjo's. With a side of Clemscum!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Pui O!


----------



## KyDawg

Sound like you need to stay out of SC Brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sound like you need to stay out of SC Brown. Go Dawgs!



I'm not a big fan of either Carolina. Expecially after north Carolina went for Obama in 2008....


----------



## KyDawg

According to our Brillant V.P. addressing people in Virginia they are going to tak N.C. again. He did not even know what state he was in.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg OL Xzavier Ward. A CC Packer.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> According to our Brillant V.P. addressing people in Virginia they are going to tak N.C. again. He did not even know what state he was in.
> Go Dawgs.



LOL. You would think a great leader like Oflama would surround himself with people that are smarter than him. He didnt do that........ Not the sign of a great leader.....


----------



## KyDawg

Oh well, all we can do is work for and vote for the alternative.


----------



## KyDawg

Think we can make 1200 Brown?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Rydal Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Oh well, all we can do is work for and vote for the alternative.


This!



KyDawg said:


> Think we can make 1200 Brown?


As long as the feds [mods] dont shut us down we can! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Emerson Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for all of us old Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Fannin Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in China or wherever Nitro is.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Tattnall County  Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bogart Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

I bet Rip grilled some chicken livers this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Russ.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Brooks county.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bowman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs In Norman Park Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Adell Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Daws in Roberta.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Go Jackets on the dove field, less then 2 weeks to go!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets on the dove field, less then 2 weeks to go!



Yeah I just hope my sunflower crop is ready before 1st season is over.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Omega Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a nice Monday morning in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Tichnor Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Clyo Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Roddenberry Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Richland Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Chula Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Poulan Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Remerton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Lenox Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Vada Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Boston Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Metcalf Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dixie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Sylvester Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! 1200


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! 1200



I guess they realize they cant stop the UGA train! On with 1300!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good afternoon to all Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Martin loves the Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I'm not a big fan of either Carolina. Expecially after north Carolina went for Obama in 2008....



Nothing wrong with SC. They make the Ga. parks look bad. You will never see SC go for obama. There was a rebel flag flying in downtown. Diesel was 50 cents cheaper too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I figured I pitch in a 

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Martin loves the Dawgs.



I love hunting dogs.  The dwags, not so much.  

Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap

Just saw where one bammer is hearing good things out of t-town. Have they ever reported anything bad?

 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Just saw where one bammer is hearing good things out of t-town. Have they ever reported anything bad?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You will hear bad things from Pravda about Russia before you hear that.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip how was the fishing in S.C.?


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I love hunting dogs.  The dwags, not so much.
> 
> Go Jackets!



Hav you ever hunted behind Yellow Jackets Martin? Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Hav you ever hunted behind Yellow Jackets Martin? Go Dawgs.



If I'm hunting bulldwag.


----------



## KyDawg

A Bulll Dawg will eat a yellow Jacket.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go. deerhuntingdawg, neigbor to the world's best punter, Ray Guy.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Alpharetta.


----------



## KyDawg

1300 is in sight.


----------



## T.P.

Can I get a "Go Dawgs" up in Louisville, Kentucky?


----------



## KyDawg

T.P. You went to Louisville Ky. and did not stop by and have a beer with me? If I came within 30 minntes of your house I would have stopped and demanded a beer. Go Daws in Louisville Ky.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> A Bulll Dawg will eat a yellow Jacket.



His mouth is gona hurt, besides, eating one yella jacket is fine, it's dealing with his 100 other buddies that's going to be the problem.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Mui Wo, going to eat some fresh seafood right off the boat tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Are they going to cook those carp or do you eat them raw?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I will be a Dawg if they win 14 and I will be a Dawg if they win 1.


----------



## KyDawg

I was a Dawg when Wally Butts was the coach, and I will be a Dawg if they brought Ray Goff back.


----------



## KyDawg

I will be a Bulldawg until Rip Rap eats a chicken liver supper.


----------



## KyDawg

And that will be a long long time.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We will never pass the Bamers again it this thread keeps going Brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Are they going to cook those carp or do you eat them raw?



Going to be eating cooked squid, shrimp, calamari, scallops, clams, etc...


----------



## KyDawg

How is the etc. over there?


----------



## KyDawg

And what is in it?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I Guess I will get up in the morning feed cows, come home, and take this thing to 1300 by my lonesome.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I Guess I will get up in the morning feed cows, come home, and take this thing to 1300 by my lonesome.


I'll help ya out. Roll Tide. Nice cool morning to be out feeding cows down here.


----------



## KyDawg

All Done, and thanks for the help Matthew you sure stayed out of the way I could hardly tell you were there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy

Can I get a "How 'bout them DAWGS!!!!"
Come on Dawg fans the season is almost here!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

How bout dem Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Late lunch Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Had some fun shooting at Coyotes this morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Arabi Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Goooooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip how was the fishing in S.C.?



Poor, but know what to do for next time. Go to the local trout stream which were close. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Or go to the local supermarket and get some bait in the chicken section.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> How bout dem Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pee on em...


----------



## Nitram4891

What's the good word?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Or go to the local supermarket and get some bait in the chicken section.



Always got your mind in the gutter. You know all about chickens. I know you are an authority on ROOSTERtails.


----------



## KyDawg

Now that was a low blow Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> What's the good word?



The word is................... Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. All we need is some decent play from our OL.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip I am going catfishing on the Red River in the morning. Guess what I am going to use for bait. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I just got off the phone with some recruits. Told them if they play at UGA, I could set up a chicken liver trip for them with kydawg. They hung up the phone rather quickly. Must be deciding I guess.


----------



## KyDawg

Now they will go to U. Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont be giving away my secret recruiting trick Rip.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Now they will go to U. Kentucky.



I just got off the phone with Reggie Balls' little brother.  He said he is a lock for UGA!!


----------



## KyDawg

Catfish even taste better when caught on chicken livers. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I just got off the phone with Reggie Balls' little brother.  He said he is a lock for UGA!!



Thanks alot.


----------



## KyDawg

I do belive with Martins help this thing is going to 1300.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Medline Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Peach state!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Sopchoppy river.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out on Indian Lake, in Colquitt Co.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Tung Chung!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Canoochee Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Experiment Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the north bank Of the Red River, a stones throw from the site where Andrew Jackson, killed Charles Dickinson in the famous duel back in 1806.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dwags in cherokee co.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Gober Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Chula Georgia!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the way to 1300!


----------



## brownceluse

They cant stop this thread...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. September draws near. Football and dove season.


----------



## KyDawg

And cooler weather is not far off. It was 54 here last night


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Athens!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Fargo Ga. Gateway to the swamp.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out there catfishing with chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Schly Mill pond.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I guess we just better go ahead  and take this thinkg to 1300 Jeff. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs all the way to Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg

All the way to the SEC Chanpionship and beyond.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Dunwoody Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hamilton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Sparks Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Eastman Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown, technically we just passed the bamers again.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs 1299.


----------



## KyDawg

And go Dawgs # 1300.


----------



## KyDawg

Reaching a new high in Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Crawfordville, Ga. Home of Heavy's BBQ, aka Stellas Roadhouse on the movie "Sweet Home Alabama". Hmmmm.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip does Heavy's BBQ serve my favorite food?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Had chicken livers for supper.


----------



## KyDawg

I hear you Jeff. I had chicken salad. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! I guess our next goal is 1400!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I hear you Jeff. I had chicken salad. Go Dawgs!



I had a salad with chicken in it at Chick fil a. I've lost 8 lbs in a week. My hunting gear looks like a Cabelas catalog and I can't wear a 1/2 of it. Go Dawgs for trying to stay on a diet.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I had a salad with chicken in it at Chick fil a. I've lost 8 lbs in a week. My hunting gear looks like a Cabelas catalog and I can't wear a 1/2 of it. Go Dawgs for trying to stay on a diet.



Good luck with the diet and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I had a salad with chicken in it at Chick fil a. I've lost 8 lbs in a week. My hunting gear looks like a Cabelas catalog and I can't wear a 1/2 of it. Go Dawgs for trying to stay on a diet.



Hope the diet works out Rip. I have the same problem with my hunting gear. Only it is all to small. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for wishing I was at Cracker Barrell with a grandpa's country fried breakfast.


----------



## KyDawg

Now Rip remember diet diet diet. Have another glass of greatfruit juice, and maybe a cucumber salad for lunch.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Now Rip remember diet diet diet. Have another glass of greatfruit juice, and maybe a cucumber salad for lunch.



Now your talking. Got my mouth watering already.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Diets in Douglasville.


----------



## riprap

Since I'm in the peach state I had a nonfat peach yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Donaldsonville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Suches, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Warrior Creek.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for a new law that prohibits fishing with chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for a new law that prohibits fishing with chicken livers.



I need yo go on a diet, but now you are trying to starve me out.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I need yo go on a diet, but now you are trying to starve me out.



I had some grilled chicken tenders and franks wing sauce. Pretty good. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Fried eggplant and roast beef stew here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Autryville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs.



Evening Charlie! A great big Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cobbtown Ga. In Tatnall county.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ridgedale Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Ridgedale Ga!



Got me on that one Brown. Go Dawgs to 1400!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got me on that one Brown. Go Dawgs to 1400!



just seen it on the news! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I wonder if it's a Ridge that trophy Bucks run.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Georgia Coast.


----------



## KyDawg

Night to all down in God's country. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Night to all down in God's country. Go Dawgs!



Have a good one Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down im Meigs Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Good friday to all and Go Dawgs!!!! This time next week I'll be getting ready for kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on to 1400!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Friday night is prime rib night at Calhouns.


----------



## KyDawg

I will save you some au jus Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs had the house zalad at Zaxby's. It was pretty good!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Friday night is prime rib night at Calhouns.



Go Dawgs for somebody eatin good.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Saturday High school football in Atlanta. My son will be at the Kory Kell classic at the dome tommorow to watch my Colquitt County Packers play Northwest Gwinett.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs fans from Colquitt County spending the weekend in Atlanta. Just remember, you are not allowed to take your Walker hounds and shotguns on the Marta.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for a farting Dawg..... My dog has been farting on us for the last two hours! Good lord that dog stinks.


----------



## KyDawg

Quit feeding him beans. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

What you get for chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> What you get for chicken livers.



I get a plate full of catfish with them and now you are trying to get them outlawed.

Go Dawgs in Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Chicken livers are good but beef liver is better


----------



## KyDawg

Rip is not allowed any kind of liver on his diet. He is however allowed to fish with it.


----------



## KyDawg

Think we might hit 1400 by tommorrow night. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night to all you Dawgs, gonna have crisp bacon for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Surely we can get 45 by then. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Surely we can get 45 by then. Go Dawgs.



Dont think it will be a problem!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! This time next week I'll be geting ready for the game!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Hard to believe its only a week away.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Turner county!


----------



## fredw

Dang fellows....is this the driveler thread of the sports forum?

Y'all need to close this one and open a part 2.  We try to hold the post count in a thread to 1,000.

Oh yea, go DAWGS.


----------



## brownceluse

fredw said:


> Dang fellows....is this the driveler thread of the sports forum?
> 
> Y'all need to close this one and open a part 2.  We try to hold the post count in a thread to 1,000.
> 
> Oh yea, go DAWGS.


It has become the the Go Dawgs driveler....... They usually do close them around 1000.....  Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> It has become the the Go Dawgs driveler....... They usually do close them around 1000.....  Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Drivel with the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs while watching the LL world series. Unbelievable game.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont think this thread will last much longer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont think this thread will last much longer. Go Dawgs!



It may not, but I'm hoping it will last until next fri. so I can start a new one next sat. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs peting the dog and watching pawn stars..... I just had a drink of sweet tea to.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Brown" new thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Race is boring, cause the #2 is out. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

It has not been a good day, but next Saturday will redeem every thing Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Just Go Dawgs and take care of business against Buffalo.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Less than a week until kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait! I got a bad feeling that I will be at my sons fb practice for the first part of the game though!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Less than a week until kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait! I got a bad feeling that I will be at my sons fb practice for the first part of the game though!



That's Okay you got to get them future Bulldogs ready Jeff.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That's Okay you got to get them future Bulldogs ready Jeff.
> Go Dawgs!



I'll have the dvr set!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will do you like my friends do me and call you at half time and shout out the score before you can cut the phone off. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, one week to go.


----------



## KyDawg

Bad day at the dome for the Packers. But they will be back. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will do you like my friends do me and call you at half time and shout out the score before you can cut the phone off. Go Dawgs!



Thats just plain dirty, but funny! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

1400 is not far away. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in SOWEGA!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in North Gwinett!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cartersville Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ball Ground.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Talking Rock.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Resaca!


----------



## KyDawg

Clarence Kay was a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

I have not heard alot about our place kickers. I don't know where we stand with those guys. I know there is a walk on pushing for playing time.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and may the ghost of Erk Russell bring us a NC this year!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Ga. Home of a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I have not heard alot about our place kickers. I don't know where we stand with those guys. I know there is a walk on pushing for playing time.


They have two kids on Schollys that came in this last years class. One of them is from Fl and the other from I think Cartersville or Clahoun. Not too much talk about the kickers this summer,but they are both freshman so anything can happen. We have had good luck with kickers and i hope that continues..... Both of them havent been playing fb long at all. they were soccer players. So we will see.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah Kickers have been a strong suit for us through the Years. Can anybody say Kevin Butler. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs to 1400 and I'm going to bed..


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Duluth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and I am going to bed too.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah Kickers have been a strong suit for us through the Years. Can anybody say Kevin Butler. Go Dawgs!



He was a good one. So was bennett, Cotu, Walsh just to name a few!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

!400 is nice Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think our work is done for tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Another milestone has been reached! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Yep I'll see you tomorrow. Tell odell goodnight for me! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

On to 1500. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Sunday morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Brunswick Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Harbins Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Ga.


----------



## T.P.

Can I get a "Go Dawgs" over in Chihuahua, New Mexico..


----------



## KyDawg

Man you move around alot T.P.  Watch those chihuahuas they would just as soon bite you as look at ya.

Go Dawgs south of the border!


----------



## brownceluse

T.P. said:


> Can I get a "Go Dawgs" over in Chihuahua, New Mexico..



Good lord thats a long ways from here. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I am going to Paris next week. That is I am going fishing over in Paris Ky.


----------



## T.P.

Trying to stay one step ahead. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the road.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Blackshear ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in leesburg Ga


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> Dang fellows....is this the driveler thread of the sports forum?
> 
> Y'all need to close this one and open a part 2.  We try to hold the post count in a thread to 1,000.
> 
> Oh yea, go DAWGS.



OK then....I'll close it and y'all can start a new thread.


----------

